
Markets are efficient if and only if P = NP - pppppo
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1002.2284v2.pdf
======
neeee
Previous discussions:

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4589264](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4589264)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2895474](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2895474)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1144548](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1144548)

